# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Wairarapa Private Farms - Wellington Special Hunting Season

## initiaz

Hi there

Wellington special hunting season | Hunting

I was thinking if any of you guys can help me find any private farms that I could possibly help with for this special duck hunting season starting 8th of Feb (Weekend only hunting)

Please PM me the contacts if you know of any. For the generousity of the farmers, I am willing to voluntary help in any farm work they might need on the farm as that is my hobby as well.

I can help with clearing fallen trees, repairing of small fence damages, cleaning, grass and bush clearing and other smaller works on the farm in return for allowing access.


Cheers

----------


## initiaz

> Hi there
> 
> Wellington special hunting season | Hunting
> 
> I was thinking if any of you guys can help me find any private farms that I could possibly help with for this special duck hunting season starting 8th of Feb (Weekend only hunting)
> 
> Please PM me the contacts if you know of any. For the generousity of the farmers, I am willing to voluntary help in any farm work they might need on the farm as that is my hobby as well.
> 
> I can help with clearing fallen trees, repairing of small fence damages, cleaning, grass and bush clearing and other smaller works on the farm in return for allowing access.
> ...



Guys still waiting for someone to help out here..

cheers

----------

